# looking for friends in el quseir



## stefimarsa (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear all, a beautiful day to you! im italian and ive been working in egypt for 4 yrs with a tour operator...one year ago i married a wonderful egyptian boy and i moved to hurghada.
but now, for job reasons we had to move to el quseir, nice small city, but i cnt find any foreigner living here  and life is becoming really boring for me...
i hope i will find soon new friends!!

thank you and have a nice day!!!


----------

